#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Сутра Божественнной Сердечной Мантры Одиннадцатиликого [Авалокитешвары]

## Shus

Перевод Поповцева Д.В. текста дхарани-сутры (она же крия-тантра):
"Сутра Божественнной Сердечной Мантры Одиннадцатиликого [Авалокитешвары]"

Вопросы к знающим: 1) роль гуру во внешней тантре; 2) какие ритуалы "допуска и контроля" предусмотрены для такого рода текстов.

----------

Гошка (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Перевод Поповцева Д.В. текста дхарани-сутры (она же крия-тантра):
> "Сутра Божественнной Сердечной Мантры Одиннадцатиликого [Авалокитешвары]"
> 
> Вопросы к знающим: 1) роль гуру во внешней тантре; 2) какие ритуалы "допуска и контроля" предусмотрены для такого рода текстов.


А что Вы имеете в виду под "ролью гуру во внешней тантре", а также под ритуалами "допуска и контроля"? Нельзя ли чуть пояснить?

----------


## Shus

> А что Вы имеете в виду под "ролью гуру во внешней тантре", а также под ритуалами "допуска и контроля"? Нельзя ли чуть пояснить?


Можно.
Требуется ли принимать прибежище в гуру и получать ванг (или что-то подобное) на выполнение внешней тантры, которая как бы "общая для всех" (т.е. не идет по линии передачи, как я понимаю)? 
Как оценивается результат (особенно при ином или отсутствующем): самостоятельно или кем-то другим?

----------


## Дубинин

Судя по тому, что писали о сиддхах, такая мелочь, как не ограниченная власть, богатство, исцеление и не боление, и пр.. мелочи- мало кого интересуют. ибо тантра , она об высшем, посему и разные компромиссные варианты недопросветления- и не нашли пользователей  :Frown:

----------

Shus (08.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (08.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Можно.
> Требуется ли принимать прибежище в гуру и получать ванг (или что-то подобное) на выполнение внешней тантры, которая как бы "общая для всех" (т.е. не идет по линии передачи, как я понимаю)? 
> Как оценивается результат (особенно при ином или отсутствующем): самостоятельно или кем-то другим?


Обязательно принимать Прибежище в гуру (говорю непонаслышке, а потому что сама много раз участвовала-присутствовала на таких церемониях), и это ванг, да, хоть и однодневный, а не двухдневный, как в Ануттарайогатантре. И зря Вы думаете, что Крия-тантра -- это "общее для всех", просто там всё проще, чем в Ануттаре, меньшее количество посвящений и ещё кое-какие отличия. Но без линии преемственности (принадлежности к ней) никто такой ванг не даст. 

Ну, а о результатах может сказать только компетентный гуру, после проведения соответствующего затворничества, например. Обычно гуру спрашивает о знаках приближения к божеству. 

Любопытно, что форм Ченрези в Крия-тантре (и вангов тоже) великое множество. Некоторые, как мне предполагается, могут относиться и к дзогчен. Вам не доводилось слышать о форме Ченрези, называемой "Отдыхающий в природе ума"? Мне не удалось найти в сети такое изображение, но было бы крайне любопытно взглянуть, если оно вообще есть в природе.... Очень нестандартный аспект!

----------

Shus (08.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Обязательно принимать Прибежище в гуру (говорю непонаслышке, а потому что сама много раз участвовала-присутствовала на таких церемониях), и это ванг, да, хоть и однодневный, а не двухдневный, как в Ануттарайогатантре. И зря Вы думаете, что Крия-тантра -- это "общее для всех", просто там всё проще, чем в Ануттаре, меньшее количество посвящений и ещё кое-какие отличия. Но без линии преемственности (принадлежности к ней) никто такой ванг не даст.


Спасибо, очень интересно. Хотя непонятно (я уже про другое), как управлялись с дхарани до этого - дхарани-сутры (и эта в том числе) намного старше самой ранней тантры (ну тибетского буддизма соответственно).




> Любопытно, что форм Ченрези в Крия-тантре (и вангов тоже) великое множество. Некоторые, как мне предполагается, могут относиться и к дзогчен. Вам не доводилось слышать о форме Ченрези, называемой "Отдыхающий в природе ума"? Мне не удалось найти в сети такое изображение, но было бы крайне любопытно взглянуть, если оно вообще есть в природе.... Очень нестандартный аспект!


Если приведете правильное санскритское соответствие - попробую поискать.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, очень интересно. Хотя непонятно (я уже про другое), как управлялись с дхарани до этого - дхарани-сутры (и эта в том числе) намного старше самой ранней тантры (ну тибетского буддизма соответственно).


Имхо, Вы тут привели не дхарани-сутру, а садхану. Хотя я могу и ошибаться. Всё равно такие вещи не даются без Прибежища и обетов бодхичитты, что равнозначно созданию отношений учитель-ученик с тем, кто передаёт. 



> Если приведете правильное санскритское соответствие - попробую поискать.


У меня нет, к сожалению. А то сама бы поискала... Уж больно редкая форма.... И тем более, мне кажется, это ньингма, а источников тогда в санскрите искать бессмысленно, нет?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Обязательно принимать Прибежище в гуру (говорю непонаслышке, а потому что сама много раз участвовала-присутствовала на таких церемониях), и это ванг, да, хоть и однодневный, а не двухдневный, как в Ануттарайогатантре.


А вот драгоценный Ело Ринпоче в Москве передал в Москве Ваджрабхайраву 3-го и Чакрасамвару 4-го. По одному дню.
 В Питере ванг (Ваджрабхайравы) был двухдневный, и это прекрасно. Случившееся в первый день помогло мне осознать, что требуется на второй.

Но, как видите, бывают варианты.

----------


## Нико

> А вот драгоценный Ело Ринпоче в Москве передал в Москве Ваджрабхайраву 3-го и Чакрасамвару 4-го. По одному дню.
>  В Питере ванг (Ваджрабхайравы) был двухдневный, и это прекрасно. Случившееся в первый день помогло мне осознать, что требуется на второй.
> 
> Но, как видите, бывают варианты.


Бывают и сокращённые варианты, по срочности). Эммм... Тут надо смотреть, передаются ли тантрические обеты, и есть ли 4 посвящения (включая посвящение ваджрачарьи). Если да, это Ануттара.

----------


## Shus

> Имхо, Вы тут привели не дхарани-сутру, а садхану. Хотя я могу и ошибаться. Всё равно такие вещи не даются без Прибежища и обетов бодхичитты, что равнозначно созданию отношений учитель-ученик с тем, кто передаёт. 
> У меня нет, к сожалению. А то сама бы поискала... Уж больно редкая форма.... И тем более, мне кажется, это ньингма, а источников тогда в санскрите искать бессмысленно, нет?


В сети попадается вот такая вырезка из книги Б. Бхаттачарйя (она у него на основе "Садханамалы"): "108 forms of Avalakitesvara" Excerpt from Benoytosh Bhattacharyya "THE INDIAN BUDDHIST ICONOGRAPHY" 1958.
Если не найдете, напишите в ЛС свой е-мейл - у меня есть вполне приличный pdf этого текста (он с картинками).
Либо ищите сразу саму книгу - это вернее.

----------

Нико (08.06.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Benoytosh Bhattacharyya "THE INDIAN BUDDHIST ICONOGRAPHY" 1958


http://bookzz.org/dl/578952/7db628

----------

Shus (08.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Имхо, Вы тут привели не дхарани-сутру, а садхану. Хотя я могу и ошибаться. Всё равно такие вещи не даются без Прибежища и обетов бодхичитты, что равнозначно созданию отношений учитель-ученик с тем, кто передаёт.


Нико, Вы не поняли и конечно же ошибаетесь. 
Дхарани-сутры старше всей ныне существующей тибетской системы на много веков. 
Когда эта конкретная сутра (а их таких великое множество) была переведена с санскрита на китайский (656 г.) буддизма на Тибете еще вообще не было.
И никто прибежище в гуру не принимал, чтобы практиковать эти дхарани (а вот каким был ритуал, я пока что точно не знаю).




> И зря Вы думаете, что Крия-тантра -- это "общее для всех", просто там всё проще, чем в Ануттаре, меньшее количество посвящений и ещё кое-какие отличия. Но без линии преемственности (принадлежности к ней) никто такой ванг не даст. 
>  Ну, а о результатах может сказать только компетентный гуру, после проведения соответствующего затворничества, например. Обычно гуру спрашивает о знаках приближения к божеству.


Можно задам коварный вопрос (если не хотите - не отвечайте)? 
Из Ваших слов получается, что раз гуру передает практику, проверяет процесс ее выполнения и оценивает результат, то он эту практику сам выполнял и достиг всех тех чудесных результатов, которые описаны в тексте.
Или он передает, сам не реализовав плод практики?

----------

Legba (09.06.2015), Tong Po (13.06.2015), Дубинин (08.06.2015), Кузьмич (09.06.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Можно.
> Требуется ли принимать прибежище в гуру и получать ванг (или что-то подобное) на выполнение внешней тантры, которая как бы "общая для всех" (т.е. не идет по линии передачи, как я понимаю)? 
> Как оценивается результат (особенно при ином или отсутствующем): самостоятельно или кем-то другим?


Вообще, в садханах, даже крия-тантры, обычно заморачиваются с самопорождением. 

Могу рассказать про то, как учит Лама Йонтен Гьялцо: если нет ванга, а только дженанг, который может быть очень коротким, очень похожим на простой лунг на садхану, то Лама не разрешает самопорождаться в теле божества, только перед собой визуализировать. Так было с садханами Гаруды, Манджушри и Дзамбалы, по-моему. Здесь про самопорождение вообще и речи нет, если я правильно понял. Про то, чтобы делать какую-то садхану даже без дженанга, я лично у Ламы не спрашивал  :Smilie: 

Воот, но Тубтен Чодрон в своих книжках разрешает делать разные садханы из крия, не получившим дженанг, без самопорождения. Лень искать, но у неё на сайте точно есть  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (08.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вообще, в садханах, даже крия-тантры, обычно заморачиваются с самопорождением. 
> Могу рассказать про то, как учит Лама Йонтен Гьялцо: если нет ванга, а только дженанг, который может быть очень коротким, очень похожим на простой лунг на садхану, то Лама не разрешает самопорождаться в теле божества, только перед собой визуализировать. Так было с садханами Гаруды, Манджушри и Дзамбалы, по-моему. Здесь про самопорождение вообще и речи нет, если я правильно понял. Про то, чтобы делать какую-то садхану даже без дженанга, я лично у Ламы не спрашивал 
> Воот, но Тубтен Чодрон в своих книжках разрешает делать разные садханы из крия, не получившим дженанг, без самопорождения. Лень искать, но у неё на сайте точно есть


В дхарани-сутрах (крия-тантрах) в принципе нет самопорождения в теле божества, т.к. это не "йога"-тексты. Да и появились они задолго до самых ранних тантр.
Там довольно много простого начитывания длинных мантр "на результат" и поклонения статуям с алтарями, хотя как мне кажется я читал отрывок из ранней сутре, где образ визуализируется (внешне), но потом там в тексте уже идет рекомендация по изготовлению статуи и очень кратко о ритуале почитания (кстати с песнями и плясками женского ансамбля :Smilie: ). 

Вот поэтому я задал вопрос: нужен ли ванг и контроль за процессом и результатом практики. Есть ведь еще более простые и короткие дхарани.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы не поняли и конечно же ошибаетесь. 
> Дхарани-сутры старше всей ныне существующей тибетской системы на много веков. 
> Когда эта конкретная сутра (а их таких великое множество) была переведена с санскрита на китайский (656 г.) буддизма на Тибете еще вообще не было.
> И никто прибежище в гуру не принимал, чтобы практиковать эти дхарани (а вот каким был ритуал, я пока что точно не знаю).
> 
> 
> Можно задам коварный вопрос (если не хотите - не отвечайте)? 
> Из Ваших слов получается, что раз гуру передает практику, проверяет процесс ее выполнения и оценивает результат, то он эту практику сам выполнял и достиг всех тех чудесных результатов, которые описаны в тексте.
> Или он передает, сам не реализовав плод практики?


Shus, я прошу у Вас прощения. Сегодня с утра после бессонной ночи со своей книгой приняла Вашу сутру-дхарани за садхану). Ничего, бывает). Но вот что скажу: в тех традициях, которым я обучена, всё равно существует _лунг,_ и абы кто это передавать не может. Если человек не имеет _лунг_ на этот текст, не может передавать другим его. Это не просто мантра МАНИ же. Да даже и для передачи МАНИ всё равно необходимо принять Прибежище и потом относиться к передавшему как к гуру. Либо у Олега Филиппова спросите, он Вам что угодно передаст). Но Я как-то бы не стала, тем более текст  серьёзный.

Гуру обычно передают ванги-дженанги только после предварительного ретрита по _приближению_ к божеству, с соответствующими знаками. Не факт, что они будут являть результаты прям описанные в текстах.

----------

Shus (08.06.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> В дхарани-сутрах (крия-тантрах) в принципе нет самопорождения в теле божества, т.к. это не "йога"-тексты. Да и появились они задолго до самых ранних тантр.
> Там довольно много простого начитывания длинных мантр "на результат" и поклонения статуям с алтарями, хотя как мне кажется я читал отрывок из ранней сутре, где образ визуализируется (внешне), но потом там в тексте уже идет рекомендация по изготовлению статуи и очень кратко о ритуале почитания (кстати с песнями и плясками женского ансамбля). 
> Вот поэтому я задал вопрос: нужен ли ванг и контроль за процессом и результатом практики. Есть ведь еще более простые и короткие дхарани.


Ну, как вам сказать, Лама вот недавно давал лунг на дхарани "Облако подношений"  :Smilie:  Но вот на "Сутру Совершенно Чистого Поведения, кратко изложенную мастером Джнянагарбхой" лунга не было, Лама просто рассказал про неё и сказал, что было бы хорошо делать так, как там  :Smilie:  

Надо будет спросить у него при случае про дхарани, какой результат можно получить без лунга.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Перевод Поповцева Д.В. текста дхарани-сутры (она же крия-тантра):
> "Сутра Божественнной Сердечной Мантры Одиннадцатиликого [Авалокитешвары]"
> 
> Вопросы к знающим: 1) роль гуру во внешней тантре; 2) какие ритуалы "допуска и контроля" предусмотрены для такого рода текстов.


Не про тантру, но очень похожий по форме и содержанию текст дхарани-сутры ("Дхарани сутра великого сострадания 1000-рукого и 1000-глазого бохисаттвы Авалокитешвары") используется в дзэнской традиции как часть ежедневной литургической практики. Но используется короткий вариант минут на 15, где обещано просветление, спасение от адов и не болеть. Без ванга и гуру-йоги. 

Есть вариант побольше, где к вышеперечисленному добавляются плюшки безопасного путешествия, переваривания ядов и проч. Есть совсем здоровый вариант, где описаны способы порабощения армий духов методом 21-кратного начитывания сутры над ножом и прочее такое. Но не встречал чтобы их, в отличии от короткого варианта,  рецитировали в какой-либо дальневосточной традиции.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Перевод Поповцева Д.В. текста дхарани-сутры (она же крия-тантра):
> "Сутра Божественнной Сердечной Мантры Одиннадцатиликого [Авалокитешвары]"
> 
> Вопросы к знающим: 1) роль гуру во внешней тантре; 2) какие ритуалы "допуска и контроля" предусмотрены для такого рода текстов.


А почему дхарани-сутра это крия-тантра ?

----------


## Shus

> Не про тантру, но очень похожий по форме и содержанию текст дхарани-сутры ("Дхарани сутра великого сострадания 1000-рукого и 1000-глазого бохисаттвы Авалокитешвары") используется в дзэнской традиции как часть ежедневной литургической практики. Но используется короткий вариант минут на 15, где обещано просветление, спасение от адов и не болеть. Без ванга и гуру-йоги. 
> Есть вариант побольше, где к вышеперечисленному добавляются плюшки безопасного путешествия, переваривания ядов и проч. Есть совсем здоровый вариант, где описаны способы порабощения армий духов методом 21-кратного начитывания сутры над ножом и прочее такое. Но не встречал чтобы их, в отличии от короткого варианта,  рецитировали в какой-либо дальневосточной традиции.


Это тоже крия-тантра (для тибетцев). Кстати есть ее перевод c китайского на русский, тоже Поповцева.

Про дахарни в контексте тантры очень хорошо у  Ходжа (на русском): http://webshus.ru/?p=18561

----------


## Shus

> А почему дхарани-сутра это крия-тантра ?


Так решили тибетцы. (Книги и википедию не предлагаю, чтобы не рассмешить :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

> Так решили тибетцы. (Книги и википедию не предлагаю, чтобы не рассмешить)


Ну что ж, значит без учителя никуда тут.

----------


## Shus

> Ну что ж, значит без учителя никуда тут.


Естественно, поскольку принимается прибежище _в четырех_.

----------


## ullu

> Естественно, поскольку принимается прибежище _в четырех_.


Ну вот я и думаю, что ответ на вопрос почему это крия-тантра, а не сутра, ( по каким критериям ) даст ответы на оба ваших вопроса автоматически.

----------


## Shus

> Ну вот я и думаю, что ответ на вопрос почему это крия-тантра, а не сутра, ( по каким критериям ) даст ответы на оба ваших вопроса автоматически.


А я такого  вопроса (ов) не задавал, Вы что-то выдумываете.

Это Вы ответили на свой вопрос:



> А почему дхарани-сутра это крия-тантра ?

----------


## ullu

> А я такого  вопроса (ов) не задавал, Вы что-то выдумываете.
> 
> Это Вы ответили на свой вопрос:


Каких вопросов вы не задавали ? Ваших ?
Странно, наверное я задала ваши вопросы в первом сообщении....пойду протрезвею тогда.

----------


## Shus

> ....пойду протрезвею тогда.


Да, неплохо бы. :Smilie: 
Предлагаю прекратить эту дискуссию (я на Ваши комментарии дальше не отвечаю).

----------


## Legba

> Любопытно, что форм Ченрези в Крия-тантре (и вангов тоже) великое множество. Некоторые, как мне предполагается, могут относиться и к дзогчен. Вам не доводилось слышать о форме Ченрези, называемой "Отдыхающий в природе ума"? Мне не удалось найти в сети такое изображение, но было бы крайне любопытно взглянуть, если оно вообще есть в природе.... Очень нестандартный аспект!


Мне  доводилось, не только слышать, но и получать. Это терма из цикла Лонгчен Нинтиг, и вот ни разу не Крия Тантра ))
По форме - ничего экзотического, как четырехрукая обычная форма Ченрезига, только стоящий. Ну и мандала вокруг))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне  доводилось, не только слышать, но и получать. Это терма из цикла Лонгчен Нинтиг, и вот ни разу не Крия Тантра ))
> По форме - ничего экзотического, как четырехрукая обычная форма Ченрезига, только стоящий. Ну и мандала вокруг))


Ну-ка, с этого места поподробнее. Я читала о двуруком, пребывающем в позе отдохновения, левая рука сзади. Не? Другое? И я не говорила, что это крия-тантра!

----------


## Поляков

> Это тоже крия-тантра (для тибетцев).Кстати есть ее перевод c китайского на русский, тоже Поповцева.


Для нас же это просто сутра, поется на китайском. Ванга для нее никакого не требуется, но есть описание метода, как правильно петь такие вещи. Метод этот объясняют своими словами, но наиболее полное его описание содержится в Шурангама-сутре в главе "Meditation on the organ of hearing". Правда, при практике такого способа произнесения дхарани, содержание со всеми обещанными в тексте плюшками, отходит на второй план.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Для нас же это просто сутра, поется на китайском. Ванга для нее никакого не требуется, но есть описание метода, как правильно петь такие вещи. Метод этот объясняют своими словами, но наиболее полное его описание содержится в Шурангама-сутре в главе "Meditation on the organ of hearing". Правда, при практике такого способа произнесения дхарани, содержание со всеми обещанными в тексте плюшками, отходит на второй план.


Очень интересно, спасибо.
А у вас тоже ванги на разные практики или как-то по иному?
Если "плюшки на второй план", то это просто такая практика медитации получается? А на что: на главное божество или на мантру?

----------


## Поляков

> Очень интересно, спасибо.
> А у вас тоже ванги на разные практики или как-то по иному?


Нет, никаких вангов нет - бери и делай что хочешь. Для помощи существуют комментарии учителей: древних, записанные в канонической литературе, так и современников, с кем удалось пресечься.




> Если "плюшки на второй план", то это просто такая практика медитации получается? А на что: на главное божество или на мантру?


На звук. Процитирую Шурангаму сутру (современные учителя на нее не ссылаются, но по содержанию их комментарии с)

At first by directing the organ of hearing into the
stream of meditation, this organ was detached from its ob-
ject, and by wiping out (the concept of) both sound and
stream-entry, both disturbance and stillness became clearly
non-existent. Thus advancing step by step both hearing and
its object ceased completely, but I did not stop where they
ended. When the awareness of this state and this state itself
were realized as non-existent, both subject and object
merged into the void, the awareness of which became all-
embracing. With further elimination of the void and its object
both creation and annihilation vanished giving way to the
state of Nirvàna which then manifested.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015), Лося (09.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Нет, никаких вангов нет - бери и делай что хочешь. Для помощи существуют комментарии учителей: древних, записанные в канонической литературе, так и современников, с кем удалось пресечься.


Так а для чего все-таки распев дхарани?

----------


## Поляков

> Так а для чего все-таки распев дхарани?


Я пришел к выводу, что при формировании школы (6-8 век) самые ходовые буддийские практики того времени были взяты без модификации, но подведены под новую теоретическую базу.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Нет, никаких вангов нет - бери и делай что хочешь. Для помощи существуют комментарии учителей: древних, записанные в канонической литературе, так и современников, с кем удалось пресечься.
> 
> На звук. Процитирую Шурангаму сутру (современные учителя на нее не ссылаются, но по содержанию их комментарии с)
> 
> At first by directing the organ of hearing into the
> stream of meditation, this organ was detached from its ob-
> ject, and by wiping out (the concept of) both sound and
> stream-entry, both disturbance and stillness became clearly
> non-existent. Thus advancing step by step both hearing and
> ...


Ну да, при таком подходе, смысл текста не имеет значения. Вероятно здесь просто важна его древность и священность.

----------


## Поляков

> Ну да, при таком подходе, смысл текста не имеет значения. Вероятно здесь просто важна его древность и священность.


И вот странная вещь: если взять наших современников, россиян, которые знают наизусть какие-либо дхарани-сутры, то половина из них будут дзэнцами, для которых содержание значения не имеет. Возможно, таким способом тексты и передаются во времени.

----------

Нико (09.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> И вот странная вещь: если взять наших современников, россиян, которые знают наизусть какие-либо дхарани-сутры, то половина из них будут дзэнцами, для которых содержание значения не имеет. Возможно, таким способом тексты и передаются во времени.


Я думаю не половина, а подавляющее большинство. В других традициях дхарани не в особом почете.
А насчет устной передачи, скажу, что я начитавшись про всякие заморочки с бесконечными переводами и переписываниями буддистских текстов в течении многих веков, теперь считаю, что надежнее устной передачи ничего нет. Этот как молитва на старославянском - выучил человек и неважно, что очень смутно понятно о чем в ней - главное священно и поэтому нет желания перевести, подредактировать, привести в соответствие к современной грамматике и т.п.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.06.2015), Нико (09.06.2015), Поляков (09.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> А насчет устной передачи, скажу, что я начитавшись про всякие заморочки с бесконечными переводами и переписываниями буддистских текстов в течении многих веков, теперь считаю, что надежнее устной передачи ничего нет.


Дело не только в позднейшем изменении и редактировании. Я библиотекарь по образованию, помню РНБ и уходящие в никуда каталожные  шкафы с умирающими в них карточками, ссылающимися на малоспрашиваемую часть библиотечного фонда, которая впоследствии отправляется на списание.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю не половина, а подавляющее большинство. В других традициях дхарани не в особом почете.
> А насчет устной передачи, скажу, что я начитавшись про всякие заморочки с бесконечными переводами и переписываниями буддистских текстов в течении многих веков, теперь считаю, что надежнее устной передачи ничего нет. Этот как молитва на старославянском - выучил человек и неважно, что очень смутно понятно о чем в ней - главное священно и поэтому нет желания перевести, подредактировать, привести в соответствие к современной грамматике и т.п.


Если говорить про тибетскую традицию, там дхарани как и передают через устную передачу токмо, да и ещё и рассказывают, от кого получили. Отсебятины нет.

----------

Shus (09.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Нет, никаких вангов нет - бери и делай что хочешь. Для помощи существуют комментарии учителей: древних, записанные в канонической литературе, так и современников, с кем удалось пресечься.
> 
> На звук. Процитирую Шурангаму сутру (современные учителя на нее не ссылаются, но по содержанию их комментарии с)
> 
> At first by directing the organ of hearing into the
> stream of meditation, this organ was detached from its ob-
> ject, and by wiping out (the concept of) both sound and
> stream-entry, both disturbance and stillness became clearly
> non-existent. Thus advancing step by step both hearing and
> ...


   Также это есть высшая тантра Дзогечена, "Звук выходящий за пределы".
Не верую, что есть учителя реализовавшие эту тантру. Посвящать конечно могут.
Также очень интересно пообщаться с тем, кто понимает глубину философии этой тантры.
Буду очень признателен, если кто намекнет на этого человека.

----------


## Shus

> Также это есть высшая тантра Дзогечена, "Звук выходящий за пределы"....


Вы хотите сказать, что чаньская Шурангама-сутра (Surangama-sutra) - это высшая тантра дзогчен?
Если это так, то можно немного подробнее.

----------


## Лося

> Вы хотите сказать, что чаньская Шурангама-сутра (Surangama-sutra) - это высшая тантра дзогчен?
> Если это так, то можно немного подробнее.


   Подробней нельзя, могу только коротко. Т.к. мне не удалось пообщаться с знающими людьми. Сам бы хотел поподробней, с диспутами с вопросами ответами, конструктивно, как я люблю. ))

Конечная цель Воззрения выражена в тантре "Звук, выходящий за пределы" (sGra thal gyur chen po'i rgyud):
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА
ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗОГЧЕН
http://www.peterlife.ru/funoffice/hi...l#.VXgT7UYpqqE

----------


## Нико

> Подробней нельзя, могу только коротко. Т.к. мне не удалось пообщаться с знающими людьми. Сам бы хотел поподробней, с диспутами с вопросами ответами, конструктивно, как я люблю. ))
> 
> Конечная цель Воззрения выражена в тантре "Звук, выходящий за пределы" (sGra thal gyur chen po'i rgyud):
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
> ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА
> ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗОГЧЕН
> http://www.peterlife.ru/funoffice/hi...l#.VXgT7UYpqqE


Лось, не стоит тут так стараться. Здесь обитают циники, которые одним взглядом всю вашу чепуху испепелят..

----------

Алик (12.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Лось, не стоит тут так стараться. Здесь обитают циники, которые одним взглядом всю вашу чепуху испепелят..


  Пусть пепелят, я разрешаю. Спасибо за предупреждения. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.06.2015), Нико (11.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Подробней нельзя, могу только коротко. Т.к. мне не удалось пообщаться с знающими людьми. Сам бы хотел поподробней, с диспутами с вопросами ответами, конструктивно, как я люблю. ))
> Конечная цель Воззрения выражена в тантре "Звук, выходящий за пределы" (sGra thal gyur chen po'i rgyud):
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
> ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА
> ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗОГЧЕН
> http://www.peterlife.ru/funoffice/hi...l#.VXgT7UYpqqE


Ага, понятно. Но это не Шурангама-сутра, а какая-то редкая дзогченовская тантра "Shabda maha prasamga mula tantra". 
Спасибо.

----------


## Лося

> Ага, понятно. Но это не Шурангама-сутра, а какая-то редкая дзогченовская тантра "Shabda maha prasamga mula tantra". 
> Спасибо.


  Редкая не спорю, но корешок то один.
Меня также интересует чаньский вариант философии этой тантры.

----------

Shus (10.06.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Может у кого есть в электронном виде книга - Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара. История формирования и развития махаянского культа ? Просьба в личные сообщения.

----------


## Shus

> Может у кого есть в электронном виде книга - Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара. История формирования и развития махаянского культа ? Просьба в личные сообщения.


Похоже в сети ее пока нет (я как-то с пристрастием искал).
У меня в бумаге, сутру из нее сканировал.

----------


## Нико

> Похоже в сети ее пока нет (я как-то с пристрастием искал).
> У меня в бумаге, сутру из нее сканировал.


А в бумаге это на каком языке у Вас? А, ну, в принципе, понятно: на английском. Тогда в сети тоже должно быть....

----------


## Shus

> А в бумаге это на каком языке у Вас? А, ну, в принципе, понятно: на английском. Тогда в сети тоже должно быть....


На русском. Я же указал выходные данные под заголовком сутры.
В книге четыре перевода Поповцева: сутры Тысячерукого, Одиннадцатиликого, Чунди и вайпулья Драгоценного Царя. Все аваликтешваровские.

----------

Нико (11.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может у кого есть в электронном виде книга - Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара. История формирования и развития махаянского культа ? Просьба в личные сообщения.


Вот тут в бумажном есть http://dharma.ru/product/4094

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Похоже в сети ее пока нет (я как-то с пристрастием искал).
> У меня в бумаге, сутру из нее сканировал.


У вас может быть есть желание отсканировать ее полностью?

----------


## Shus

> У вас может быть есть желание отсканировать ее полностью?


Если честно нет. Там около пятисот страниц, а у меня сканер довольно тормозной. Плюс распознавание, подчистка и прочие дела.
В общем - увы.

----------


## Алик

> Редкая не спорю, но корешок то один.
> Меня также интересует чаньский вариант философии этой тантры.


Куча слов

----------


## Лося

> Куча слов


   А есть те кто понимает смысл этих слов?
Если кто понимает, он всегда может очень коротко и доступно изложить суть и смысл.

----------


## Алик

> А есть те кто понимает смысл этих слов?
> Если кто понимает, он всегда может очень коротко и доступно изложить суть и смысл.


Азм есмь :Smilie:  Как Вам смысл?.

----------


## Лося

> Азм есмь Как Вам смысл?.


  Глубокий, но не в тему. Он не раскрывает философию тантры "Звука выходящего за предел" 
Тантра это же метод медитации. В него посвящают, у него есть глубокий смысл.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Если честно нет. Там около пятисот страниц, а у меня сканер довольно тормозной. Плюс распознавание, подчистка и прочие дела.
> В общем - увы.


По 50 страниц под настроение?! С тормозным сканером 30 минут. Это 10 раз когда хочется что-то сделать под обстановку, но не решили что?! Очистка и сборка не нужна, тиф вполне достаточно. Спасибо за открытый ответ!  :Kiss:  Как говорил Конфуций - Когда очевидно, что цель недостижима, не изменяйте цель — изменяйте свой план действий.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> По 50 страниц под настроение?! С тормозным сканером 30 минут. Это 10 раз когда хочется что-то сделать под обстановку, но не решили что?! Очистка и сборка не нужна, тиф вполне достаточно. Спасибо за открытый ответ!  Как говорил Конфуций - Когда очевидно, что цель недостижима, не изменяйте цель — изменяйте свой план действий.


Я подумаю. :Smilie:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (16.06.2015), Максим& (16.06.2015)

----------

